
How do companies handle tax/payment for remote workers? - zippy786
Just wondering when one is working remotely and say the parent company is in United States, how does the company handle tax&#x2F;payment for remote workers ? I assume payment is wired but what about tax ? Parent company does not have any branch in the country remote worker is living.
======
tvm
I'd say that if it's regular contract, you pay the tax in the country where
the company resides (+ social / health tax). Freelancing is different and the
pay is taxed in the country where you reside.

------
jamescrowley
I imagine in many cases this would be on a freelance/contract basis and in
that case it would generally be the remote worker who is responsible for
paying the appropriate taxes in their country

------
seekingcharlie
Remote workers are usually on a contract and pay their own tax in their
country.

If the company wants them to be a full employee, they have to pay tax/health
based on the law of where the remote workers lives.

------
brudgers
In the US, the company only has to withhold income for statutory employees. If
this presents problems, then the work is usually let by contract.

